# Record Breakers! Torpantau Tunnel



## godzilla73 (Aug 25, 2013)

Generally our recent trip to South Wales was an epic fail. Sealed off tunnels, flooded mines and a whole lot of terrible map reading; but in amongst this sea of shite was the jewel that was Torpantau tunnel. High up in the Brecons, it l was for a long time the highest standard gauge tunnel on the BR network. Closed in 1964, the entrance is now mostly flooded, but such details did not deter us. On with the wellingtons it was for a morning of wading and tunnel photography.

The flooded entrance



Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

The tunnel was clearly unstable for a lot of its existence, as various materials have been used as bracing at various point. The tunnel was carved through the rock of the mountains, and this pokes through at various points, but a whole range of other stuff has been used to keep it up. Clearly there wasn't enough money to do the whole tunnel at one time so what you get is stone, brick and concrete of varying ages propping up the tunnel.



Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

There are also the standard refuges along the tunnel wall



Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

The other end of the tunnel. Also flooded....




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr




Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

And, finally, our intrepid explorers wade back to the car.....



Torpantau Tunnel by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Godzy


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 25, 2013)

I like that one Godzy it looks,ah....a very bendy sort of tunnel


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ace report,I like all the patching up.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 25, 2013)

Liking that, well illluminated shots


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 25, 2013)

well that's certainly different  Good stuff


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 26, 2013)

Whoa Godzy !! Crackin' phots mate !! Dont know whether its down to your new found camera skills or my TOPHOLE torch waving !! Nice report though mate !! As you say, the journey was a bit of an epic fail but hey, we had a few larfs along the way and probs shed a few pounds with all that unecessary hiking !! BTW it is 1313ft above sea level and dont i look good in wellies !!!


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 26, 2013)

fluffy5518 said:


> Whoa Godzy !! Crackin' phots mate !! Dont know whether its down to your new found camera skills or my TOPHOLE torch waving !! Nice report though mate !! As you say, the journey was a bit of an epic fail but hey, we had a few larfs along the way and probs shed a few pounds with all that unecessary hiking !! BTW it is 1313ft above sea level and dont i look good in wellies !!!



Its all in the torch waving ( should that be hand action?). Definitely nothing to do with the photographer - some of these were real hit and hope stuff! A good trip, despite the fails....

Cheers for all your comments
GDZ


----------

